# Ausgefranzte, flatternde Flagge erstellen ?



## Storch (10. Oktober 2002)

Guten Abend,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine Flagge zu erstellen, die a) kaputt und ausgefranzt sein soll und b) im Wind flattert/wedelt ...

Die Flagge möchte ich dann mit einem Rot als Hintergrundfarbe versehen und darauf Symbole platzieren - die Flagge soll - wenn möglich - auch in sich selbst Schatten haben ...

Ich habe mal ein Beispielbild herausgesucht, was exakt meine Vorstellungen trifft:

Bildbeispiel

Ich danke für Eure Hilfe,

Storch


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (10. Oktober 2002)

Zur Flagge: Viereck erstellen, Wellenfilter drüber, fertig. (Meinetwegen kannst du dir auch ein Dreieck nehmen)
Um sie zu zerfransen würde ich vorher noch einige Ecken herausschneiden.
Die Schatten und Highlights musst du dann leider manuell hineinsetzen.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (11. Oktober 2002)

Hab noch mal kurz ein Beispielbild gebastelt.
(zugegeben, es sieht nicht gerade Bühnenreif aus, aber es soll ja die ganze Sache nur veranschaulichen und ich denke dafür reicht's)


----------



## Storch (11. Oktober 2002)

Wäre es unangebracht zu fragen, ob mir vielleicht jemand hier den Gefallen tun könnte, die Flagge aus dem Bild rot (ein Rot wie in der sowjet. Flagge) einzufärben (das Unreal Zeichen soll dabei "übermalt" werden ...) ?

Ich habe leider kein Grafiktablett oder andere spezielle Werkzeuge zur Verfügung, um das zu bewerkstelligen.

@ Surfer:

Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis, wenn es nicht anders zu machen ist, dann werde ich die Flagge auf diesem Wege neu gestalten.


----------



## X-trOn (11. Oktober 2002)

*FLAAAAAAGE*

Also diese Art von Unreal Flaggen gibts im internet zu tausenden (na ja zumindest hunderten)da is sicher auch eine ohne Männchen davor dabei die du dann ganz leicht ohne Grafiktablett umfärben kannst

Greatz
X-trOn

hmm obwohl ich hab grad bei Google keine gefunden, vielleicht musst du halt auf einschlägigen Seiten suchen (Clan pages usw)


----------



## Storch (11. Oktober 2002)

Wenn es denn so einfach wäre ...

Kann mir denn wirklich niemand helfen ?


----------



## X-trOn (12. Oktober 2002)

Grundsätzlich können dir hier wahrscheinlich sehr viele Leute helfen
nur ist fraglich ob sich jemand bereit erklärt sich ein paar Stunden vor den PC zu setzten nur um diese Fahne freizustellen, darum ginge es glaub ich einfacher du suchst dir eine ähnliche und bearbeitest die, oder du verwendest diese Flagge so dass der jetzt verdekte Teil dann wieder verdeckt ist.

Greatz
X-trOn

PS: Und so ganz einfach is das freistellen dieser Flagge wieder auch nicht


----------

